

Ask HN: How long need to wait for accepted to producthunt - newsieapp

İ have a new app &quot;Newsie-Your Social Life and want to ask how long need to wait for accept to producthunt after applied
======
andreasklinger
(tech @ producthunt here - hope i can help a bit)

our moderators receive several hundred submissions per day.

only a handful of those make it to the frontpage daily.

the whole process is at the moment not yet where we want it to be. we are
working on making it more transparent.

~~~
hashtag
Is there a process for getting an approved account without knowing anyone for
an invite at the moment?

------
helen842000
Your best bet would be to get an existing contributor to post for you, then
you ask to get added as the Maker (green M icon) & get permissions to comment.

Do you know anyone that likes your app and has posted before?

~~~
newsieapp
no there isnt anyone like that i just want to take some reviews for app but
dont know except producthunt any other ways

------
Miner_anonym
I'm interested in this, too. Will be wauting for answers.

